# A Start



## Salty dog (Jan 13, 2015)

Prompted to sharpen something today.

It will never be new again. I miss the mirror finish but like a good wife she performs better than she looks.


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 13, 2015)

Look's great and ready for action:thumbsup:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

she will be ready again to take over the world


----------



## chinacats (Jan 13, 2015)

It's that the blue honyaki?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 13, 2015)

The finish you put on it is exactly the kind of finish I like on a knife: plain and easy to deal with.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice. You mind saying what grits you sanded with? I think I prefer the satin finish.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 14, 2015)

Dremel sander with 220 wet paper. Scotchbrite bad with comet, 0000 steel wool with silver polish, paper towel with silver polish.


----------



## Matus (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 14, 2015)

JNS offers powder that, combined with water and cork, allows you to refinish rust blade in just 2 minutes. 
While 80 grit sounds like something very coarse, in practice it leaves a pretty good finish that you probably wouldn't want to polish any higher.


----------



## strumke (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow, were all of those orange spots rust? Were they left wet or would that just develop no matter how hard you try to wash and dry quickly


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 14, 2015)

strumke said:


> Wow, were all of those orange spots rust? Were they left wet or would that just develop no matter how hard you try to wash and dry quickly



I believe it was stated in a different thread that this was left in a sink for a bit. 

Nice restoration Salty!


----------



## salmonkiller (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks good...Nice work....


----------

